

Facebook announces a payment method via Messenger - bdthinh
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/18/technology/facebook-announces-a-payments-feature-for-its-messenger-app.html?smid=fb-nytimes&smtyp=cur&bicmp=AD&bicmlukp=WT.mc_id&bicmst=1409232722000&bicmet=1419773522000&_r=0

======
bdthinh
I wonder if it's the best risk ever for FB this period.

